
Subcontract my work out legal and ethical? - freelancerdever
I have two main clients that give me enough work to keep me busy year round (50&#x2F;hrs a week). There is no defined date, and looks like there is tonnes of work for years to come.<p>Is it legal and ethical for me to sub-contract out my work to other devs? I have a junior dev friend looking to break into the market (he&#x27;s better than me at dev, I work as a senior).<p>I imagine that if I told the companies I contract for about it, then they might not like it, but I think I&#x27;m not under any legal obligations to do so? As long as the work gets done under satisfactory terms then I think it should be ok.
======
aurizon
There is always the risk of a slave revolution - I assume your friend will not
get all the money and you live on the markup - Marx was right... So in any
situatation like this, where the worker will almost certainly get to know the
company name, there is the inevitable risk of that person wanting it all.

That said, hiring a worker to share the work, with you on the complex stuff
and he learning is amenable to various wage divisions. Watch out for laws on
workers compensation and employee tax/pension deductions etc

~~~
freelancerdever
It's not possible to split off all 50hrs and I just sit back and collect
cheques, because I've been working with these companies for years now and I
understand their business and what they want.

I would be subcontracting out small tasks, like various bug fixes I'm stuck
on, refactoring, changes to external libraries we use etc. The core of the
work I would be doing myself.

In terms of pay, he's working elance type sites for minimal pay, so I'd be
doing him a favor.

